# ICloud aucun contacts



## tintin66 (20 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème bizarre.
Je me suis aperçu par hasard, que les contacts se trouvant sur l'IPhone, MBAir et IMac 27 ne se synchronisaient pas sur ICloud.
Je ne vais sir ICloud que très rarement, pour ne pas dire jamais.
En effet, je n'ai AUCUN contact sur ICloud .
Mes identifiants Apple sont identiques sur tous les matériels.
Je suis sous Mojave dernière version.
Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer un peu car je suis dans le noir complet.
Cordialement


----------



## Gwen (20 Octobre 2021)

Tu as bien évidement demandé la synchronisation de tes contacts dans les préférences iCloud sur tous tes appareils ?


----------



## tintin66 (21 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, oui, bien sur.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, 

Avez vous tenté de supprimer la synchronisation sur tous vos appareils et de la remettre progressivement ?


----------



## tintin66 (21 Octobre 2021)

J'ai essayé toutes les manips préconisées par Apple et les divers forums.
J'ai aussi vérifié les identifiants, le WIFI, l'heure et la date .
En revanche, j'ai l'impression d'avoir mal compris le fonctionnement ICloud.
Si je saisi des contacts sur le ICloud, c'est synchronisé sur IPhone, Imac MBAir.
L'inverse n'est pas vrai.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2021)

Vous les saisissez sur iCloud.com ?


----------



## tintin66 (21 Octobre 2021)

Non. Et je crois que c'est le probleme.
ICloud synchronise le cpte icloud sur les appareils mais pas le cpte google et inversement.
J'ai bon ce coup ci ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2021)

Oui c'est cela 
pour ma part , je saisi un nouveau contact dans mon MacBook dans " Contacts" et je le retrouve rapidement dans mon iPhone ou ma Watch.
Je ne comprend pas votre compte Google !


----------



## tintin66 (21 Octobre 2021)

J'ai un compte Google. Je le partage avec CONTACTS de Apple.
Je saisis mes contacts sur CONTACTS mais physiquement ils sont dans le compte google (gmail etc) et pas dans le compte Icloud.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2021)

Donc sur iCloud.com , contact est vide ?


----------



## tintin66 (21 Octobre 2021)

OUI complètement


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2021)

vous etes vraiment obligé d'utiliser Google ?


----------



## Gwen (21 Octobre 2021)

tintin66 a dit:


> J'ai un compte Google. Je le partage avec CONTACTS de Apple.
> Je saisis mes contacts sur CONTACTS mais physiquement ils sont dans le compte google (gmail etc) et pas dans le compte Icloud.


Du coup, s'ils sont sur Google, c'est logique qu'ils en se synchronisent pas avec iCloud.

Tu souhaites garder la synchronisation Google ou avoir seulement iCloud. Tu ne peux pas avoir les deux, à moins de dupliquer tes contacts.


----------



## tintin66 (21 Octobre 2021)

En fait, venant de Windows, toutes mes infos sont sur Google.
Je viens d'en arriver à la même conclusion que vous après des recherches.
Icloud synchronise le compte ICloud et google aussi. Mais chacun chez soi.
Je ne ferais pas de double saisie. Donc il faut que je fasse très attention au compte
que je modifie, sinon pagaÏe !!
Je vous remercie pour votre aide, vos questions m'ont permis d'avancer.
Comment clore le sujet ? je ne me rappelle plus


----------



## Gwen (21 Octobre 2021)

Pas besoin de clore le sujet, il peut toujours servir à quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## tintin66 (21 Octobre 2021)

OK merci encore.


----------

